# Game #49: Lakers (22-26) @ Nets (28-19)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Brooklyn Nets
Tuesday, 05 February 2013
1930H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, YES
National Channel: *NBA TV*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #47: Lakers (22-26) @ Nets (28-19)*

Win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Dwight or Metta tonight. Smh.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im surprised Metta got suspended. That is a lifetime achievement suspension if Ive ever seen one. No one else in the league except maybe Matt Barnes gets suspended for that play.

Lakers gotta go out and play hard tonight. This is going to be a tough one to win wothout those 2 guys.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Would be a huge win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game #47: Lakers (22-26) @ Nets (28-19)*

WTF did Metta get suspended for?????? The Brandon Knight thing?????????

Holy ****ing cock balls.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Retardo suspension.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, he's gotta know that he can't goon it up and fly under the radar. The league has him on super-monitoring.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Eh, he's gotta know that he can't goon it up and fly under the radar. The league has him on super-monitoring.


I thought it was BS just for the flagrant they called him for. You're right though, they are trying to send him a message I guess because they know he's a loose fuse.

I don't see the Lakers winning without him and Dwight unless Jamison goes off.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Totally cool with a flagrant, but suspending a guy regardless of hi track record in that situation is pretty weak.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good start so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And then the Nets go on a 7-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre with 4 points off the bench already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Too many turnovers in this game, which has been the norm for this team the entire season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

28-30 nets so far, not awful but we really need this win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl Clark is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've got a 5-point lead and Kobe's only got 5 points. I'd say that bodes well for us so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great 2nd quarter. Lakers up 9 at the half. Should be 12 but we gave up a 3 with over a second left to play. Damn.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the effort so far. Gotta stay energetic.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't have any statistical evidence to back this up but it seems like this team is awful when it comes out of bounds plays. I'm talking about both offensively as well as defending against them.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Earl Clark is the man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 4 quick points to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers blowing another double digit lead. This time it was at 13. Now it's at 3. This team just won't learn, will they? No killer instinct for whatever reason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And the Nets have the lead. 13-2 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash missing free throws? :wtf:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick move by Kobe on Wallace.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake with some big plays here!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol is playing like garbage. And is now down. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these close games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Holy rape my cat!!!! Kobe just molested humphries, Wallace and Lopez!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the layup. Then Earl with the jumper! Lakers up 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd biggest win of the year with the 1st being against OKC. 

No Dwight or MWP. No Pau in the final minutes. And we go a 10-0 run to close out the game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

No MWP chucking up bricks, No Dwight chucking up bricks from the FT, No Pau down the stretch...its amazing how they magically play defense, hustle and move the ball. Wish they could play like this all the time. 

Anyone notice the last huddle ? Kobe and Nash doing all the talking. D'Antoni walking away...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gutsy win!! Grinded it out!! Earl Clark is the ****ing man!! Dude is getting PAID this summer! Kobe destroyed Wallace on the crossover! Then bashed on both Wallace and Humphries!! Great win!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> KOBE!!!


New Jers...er, Brooklyn never recovered from the monsta jam. Hearing their crowd go nuts for a Lakers bucket couldn't have been inspiring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing: Pau Gasol has plantar fascia strain of right foot, as expected. He will have MRI tomorrow in Boston.


Welp...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


>


Even Ron is happy! What a game. 

First game all year where I'm SURPRISED they won.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man the Nets look bad Deron Williams looked like crap his game has fallen way off and LOL at how much money Joe Johnson gets paid as for us playing smll ball is what we wanna do. 

I wish Kobw would just drive more he can beat Wallace anytime he wanted to instead of forcing some of those jumpers. The Gasol injury doesn't look good at all might be a foot thing hope its not broken. 

Lopez kept getting that bullshit foul call the sweep through thats supposed to be illegal.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Earl clark is a real player not sure why he hasn't gotten any run with anyone he can shoot pass dribble and defend plus rebound a solid 3/4 man with athleticism. 

if we hadn't lost that damn Suns game we would really be onto something.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally look like we're putting it together. Hoping we can keep it up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Earl Whirl is bittersweet because we probably won't be able to keep him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Even Ron is happy! What a game.
> 
> First game all year where *I'm SURPRISED they won.*


Me too.

But I really think the Kobe slam turned the tide. As I noted above, I really think NJ was un-nerved by that play, Lopez' subsequent and-1 notwithstanding.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Earl Whirl is bittersweet because we probably won't be able to keep him.


They just have to find a way to keep their energy guys (both Earl the Whirl and Jordan Hill).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally look like we're putting it together. Hoping we can keep it up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Pau Gasol felt a "pop" in the bottom of his foot, on crutches now. Getting an MRI on Wednesday.





> @KevinDing: Pau took off the walking boot and is awaiting crutches to leave the arena. He acknowledged possibility he is out awhile.


Dammit!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mother ****er we cannot catch a break. When is Dwight back?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So is Sacre the starter again?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

that slo mo clip of Kobe's dunk is priceless lol the mouths hanging open of the fans in the crowd captures it beautifully.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

They really pulled out a gritty win last night. Its fun to see them play like that. They showed a toughness we have not seen much this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


>


Is that fan in the long sleeve black shirt that gets up John legend????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed.


----------

